# colored tape question.



## k2x (May 20, 2008)

How common is it to use colored tape to change the color of the wires in the box? I've been doing it alot lately and it passes inspection but if i go to another job I'd like to know what to expect. This is not just romex but thnn blue to green, blue to red etc. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

k2x said:


> How common is it to use colored tape to change the color of the wires in the box? I've been doing it alot lately and it passes inspection but if i go to another job I'd like to know what to expect. This is not just romex but thnn blue to green, blue to red etc. Thanks for all the help.


200.6
200.7
250.119

Check the above sections for the use of white and green colors, and the identification of EGCs and neutrals/grounded conductors.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

k2x said:


> *colored tape question*


 This is not PC. The proper term is now "_tape of color_". :laughing: :whistling2:


Seriously, it all depends on the size. See the sections mentioned above.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> This is not PC


I was thinking more on the line of 3M-American or you can get the illegal stuff from south of the border.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Just don't put your fingers in your mouth after using chinese phasing tape, I hear it makes you Ill, and you have the urge to do it again about a half hour later.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

k2x said:


> How common is it to use colored tape to change the color of the wires in the box? I've been doing it alot lately and it passes inspection but if i go to another job I'd like to know what to expect. This is not just romex but thnn blue to green, blue to red etc. Thanks for all the help.


Color tape romex? Never used 'tape of color' on romex. Used the notching system, or a 'Sharpie'.

I have been licking that offshore tape for years. 

It has never bothered me.

It has never bothered me.

It has never bothered me.

Some times you get a straight answer here, some times not. 

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## hudb (Feb 19, 2008)

Just wondering why you would practice that type of wiring method. Why not pull the correct color the first time?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

hudb said:


> Just wondering why you would practice that type of wiring method. Why not pull the correct color the first time?


Over a certain size, wire is like an old Model T.

Henry said you can have any color you want. As long as it's black.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Over a certain size, wire is like an old Model T.
> 
> Henry said you can have any color you want. As long as it's black.


True, but the OP was recoloring _colored _conductors.



k2x said:


> but thnn blue to green, blue to red etc.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

hudb said:


> Just wondering why you would practice that type of wiring method. Why not pull the correct color the first time?


Now-a-dayz, I'll bet it is all about the dollars.

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Over a certain size, wire is like an old Model T.
> 
> Henry said you can have any color you want. As long as it's black.


 Not altogether true. If you have the money you can get larger wire in colors as well. However the most common practice is to use phasing tape.


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

I believe you can only tape #6 or larger wires. I've had inspectors require to use permanent marker on "white hots" on romex jobs.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

sparkysteve said:


> I believe you can only tape #6 or larger wires. I've had inspectors require to use permanent marker on "white hots" on romex jobs.


 
I guess that depends on the AHJ, I have always just used phasing tape. On a recent job all I had on the truck in 10 awg thhw was white and I ran it for three a/c discos with taped ends and it passed just fine. It was the end of the day and I wanted to finish and not go back.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

sparkysteve said:


> I believe you can only tape #6 or larger wires. I've had inspectors require to use permanent marker on "white hots" on romex jobs.


The sections I posted above make #4 and larger the dividing line, #6 is treated as "small"


----------



## bcsparks4 (Aug 7, 2008)

On a switchleg?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

bcsparks4 said:


> On a switchleg?


Are you talking about backfeeding a 3-way switch? Taping the white wire black and using it as a traveller, that's allowed here. As is using 2-wire to a/c's and electric heats, just tape the white wire black.


----------

